# Visa Changes As of May 2012



## Digitalwolf2017 (Oct 21, 2011)

Forgive me if this isn't correct or if I have posted it in the wrong place but a TEFL thing that I subscribe to put out some information that I immediately wanted to share with you guys, as it may be helpful.

If it really is no change at all or inaccurate let me know please. This info relates to their course but I read a lot of stuff that was helpful to everyone. Here is the link, I hope it helps!

Visa - Teach English Abroad - Teaching English in Thailand


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

The information given by Teachabroadthailand.com is correct, but not general. 
It totally depends on the consulates and some consulates require contracts, others will accept a letter of intent. 

The labor-contracts are usually needed when applying for a non-B in the neighboring countries of Thailand: Laos, Cambodia, Malaysia. That should be no problem, because you've met your future employer.
Letters of intent are usually sufficient if you apply for a non-B visa in your home country. 

They talk about the Thai Consulate in Cardiff, but the Thai Consulate in Hull is far more popular. A complete list of all Thai Embassies and Consulates in the UK, USA, Canada, Australia and New Zealand (native English speaking countries) would have been better.


----------

